# Working Same Muscle Group Twice Daily



## captkel (Feb 15, 2010)

Is it a bad thing to work the same muscle group in the AM, then return in the PM and do it again. The routine I am doing is a 4 day routine that gives Wed and the weekend off (or for cardio). You will work one group then never do it again for 7 days...Sometimes I like to return to the gym and target the same group lightly again in the evenings and hit the stairmaster for 15 minutes...I have 30 lbs of belly that needs to come off so I am doing two a days to burn fat...hate to not come in and do a little lifting after the stairmaster...but do not want to compromise what I am doing in the mornings either...Opinions please..Thanks


----------



## Perdido (Feb 15, 2010)

captkel said:


> I have 30 lbs of belly that needs to come off so I am doing two a days to burn fat.



What's your diet like?


----------



## captkel (Feb 15, 2010)

*Diet*

Weight is around 230lbs. Am currently doing 5-6 small meals about 350-400 calories. Each with a protein source and starchy carb for the first two, then a fiberous carb added for meal three, then for the last couple in the evening only protein and fiberous carb.  I do a couple of protein shakes with 1 cup of egg beaters before and after AM routine.  Have been dropping 2 lbs a week for the past few weeks. Bodyfat measured 19.6% a couple of weeks ago. Im a 50 yr old guy that can't lift near what I used to in the gym due to shoulders, and I don't really get too sore unless I do this twice a day deal...Then I can stay pleasantly sore for a couple or three days afterwards. Just wondering if it is helping or hurting things. Have a couple of friends up at the gym that are trainers...one says it is OK and the other says not to do it?


----------



## maturemuscle (Feb 15, 2010)

I can not work a muscle group only one day out of seven and obtain any strength or growth. It is too long between workouts and my gains disappear before I work the muscle again. I do not see any risk of over training if you work the muscle twice in one day and let them rest for six. That routine would be very frustrating for me.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 15, 2010)

Depends on what you're doing each session: the volume, the intensity, how closely you approach failure, and what you do to aid in recovery like sleep, nutrition, supplementation, etc.  I would say there are ways to set it up that way.

Any particular logistical reason you want to do it like that?


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 15, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend working out the same muscle in the same day, that would definitely be overkill in my opinion. I've done a split routine before, where I workout two different muscles/groups in a day, and that to me was actually harder than doing it all at once, but that could just be me.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 15, 2010)

Your diet is more important than training for fat loss.  Training is mainly used to maintain lean mass.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Feb 15, 2010)

Bodies are built in the kitchen


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 15, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> Bodies are built in the kitchen



I disagree. I think it's a combination of proper diet and training.


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

if you did the am workout right ,your body wont handle a pm..eat train sleep...eat big to be big...


----------



## Marat (Feb 15, 2010)

captkel said:


> Have been dropping 2 lbs a week for the past few weeks.



You have been very successful with your current plan --- congratulations. 


Your 'big picture' training goals while losing fat should essentially be to apply enough stimulus in order to maintain as much lean mass as you can. Although you will likely increase strength, you shouldn't expect to increase your muscle mass at this point. 


Like CowPimp said, it is possible to split your routine so that you can go twice a day, however, I wouldn't expect your fat loss results to be significantly different had you maintained a 4 day/week split.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2010)

If you're able to come back later that night and perform an adequate workout, you aren't properly working out in the AM.


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> If you're able to come back later that night and perform an adequate workout, you aren't properly working out in the AM.



Yup.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 16, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> If you're able to come back later that night and perform an adequate workout, you aren't properly working out in the AM.



Amen!

Cap you're making the cardinal mistake of trying to exercise off fat.  I know this may sound counter-intuitive.  But blame the media, mags, etc.  Now working out and doing some cardio is good for you, but its just not the most efficient means of burning fat. Over exercise and your body will view the exercise as stress and can actually start to hold onto fat more in an attempt to survive what it thinks is hard times. In a nutshell.  Optimally you would track your intake, and weight, figure out your maintenance level of calories, then subtract about 25% and run a deficit monitor this and your weight.  What are you eating nowadays?  

Try the Great Built's beginner link: 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/new-members-begin-here/97077-read-me-first-homework-1-newbies.html


----------



## captkel (Feb 16, 2010)

*Thanks For The Input*

Thanks for your input. In reading the various posts I would like to mention that for the ones that said "I'm not hitting it hard enough in the AM", you are right in some aspects. By that I mean that I train alone so I am unable to take it to the point of having to work hard to get those last few reps that I was so familiar with in the days of yore when i was younger and had a partner. I had back surgery about 3 of years ago and have been back in the gym for a little over 2 years now. Was weighing in at around 278 lbs...the wife was beginning to call me a no-neck gweed-o...I took necessary steps to change the diet and cut out all the crap and dropped down to 230-240 lbs where I have hovered for a couple of years. As of the first of the year I have gotten serious and changed my eating plan again and am shooting for 200 lbs. I have made significant advances and YES I know diet is a lot of the key...My problem..I fricken love to eat man!! Thanks for the input...cool site..


----------

